
Show HN: Census – Sync your warehouse data to any app - borisjabes
https://www.getcensus.com
======
borisjabes
We're launching a service that helps growth/ops teams get data about customers
into go-to-market tools (a HN-worthy description would be "Fivetran in
reverse"). Census connects directly to your data warehouse and syncs into apps
like Salesforce, Marketo, Google Sheets, and FB Audiences.

You can customize how data is mapped and how frequently it’s synced. You can
also use SQL to build custom views on your data. Our goal is to help you build
an effective customer data hub out of your data warehouse.

Would love to hear feedback from the HN community.

~~~
camillovisini
How does this differ from Segment‘s Persona [1] product feature?

[1]
[https://segment.com/product/personas/](https://segment.com/product/personas/)

~~~
borisjabes
That's a great question. I don't know all the features in their offering but
here's some of the ways I believe we're different off the top of my head: we
run on any data warehouse, you can use SQL to build data models, and we can
sync any kind of data, not just users. Would love to hear if you've had
experience with Personas and what you like/dislike.

